# Muscovy Run



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I sure hated to see Bob have medical problems. I liked him and I really loved to take my dog to Muscovy Run for pheasants or chukkers.


----------



## Hawg-Eye (Jul 7, 2007)

Is it closed now? I did't hear what happened.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Hawg-Eye said:


> Is it closed now? I did't hear what happened.


Some time ago I had an email from Bob. He had cancer and had to shut down. I have not heard of anyone else opening it.

Muscovy Run was a great hunting experience.


----------

